# Cuban roasting technique



## Raine (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.lacajachina.com/


----------



## hxy1998 (Jul 22, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> http://www.lacajachina.com/



I have seen the website . It is the appetizing food.  :P


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 1, 2004)

I want one of those. Got to cook a whole pig before I die.


----------

